# THe Skiff Shop is now full service



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Ok let me git this stright....I have been looking at an older hull that needs glass work and paint. Plus I have a few things I have picked up on sale and trades. So I can just drop them all off at your place and you just call me when it's done?


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

> Ok let me git this stright....I have been looking at an older hull that needs glass work and paint. Plus I have a few things I have picked up on sale and trades. So I can just drop them all off at your place and you just call me when it's done?


Yes, and it also will provide an additional full service location for anyone who is interested in an Ankona product.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

GREAT! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] 
There is a huge market for this on the West Coast.
Congrats, Dave


----------

